# Fatty attempt #2 - PIZZA!!



## fowldarr (Jun 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ Jun 12, 2014


















image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ Jun 12, 2014







They didn't fall apart when rolling this time!  So they are wrapped in Saran Wrap and sitting in the fridge.  They will get their bacon weave tomorrow, then into the smoker for a few hours to be ready for dinner tomorrow night....


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 12, 2014)

looks like you are off to a great start. Haven't tried the pizza fattie yet, but it's got to be good!


----------



## fowldarr (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## fowldarr (Jun 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ Jun 12, 2014


















image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ Jun 12, 2014


















image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ Jun 12, 2014


----------



## fowldarr (Jun 12, 2014)

Wrapped and back in the fridge to rest for a couple of hours, throw them in the smoker in a couple of hours.  Is there a consensus on how long to smoke a fatty?  And is it still custom to pass it to the left hand side?


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 12, 2014)

Always pass to the left! Generally about two hours but that depends on temps in smoker...etc. when they are done put them in the oven for a bit to crisp up the bacon a bit and enjoy! Don't forget the plated qview!


----------



## fowldarr (Jun 12, 2014)

How long and what temp in the oven?


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 12, 2014)

I used the broil setting and put it in there for 4-5 minutes, then turned it over for just a couple more. It didn't take long. If you don't do that the bacon won't be crisp. Just got to be careful not to over do it. I would keep a close eye on them.


----------



## fowldarr (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help!  They are smoking away!


----------



## fowldarr (Jun 12, 2014)

I am sitting on the deck getting hungry


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 12, 2014)

fowldarr said:


> Thanks for the help! They are smoking away!


No problem, glad to help! How long have they been on the smoker now? What smoker do you have? Do you have a probe thermometer to check the internal temps of the fattie? 

I will be making a couple of fatties tomorrow or Saturday. I made some pulled pork mac n cheese tonight and I have some leftover so I'm going to roll a fattie with Hot JD Sausage and the pulled pork mac n cheese. And then I have a lb of 85 lean ground beef that I am going to do jalapenos and cheese and a third ingredient when i decide what it is... Maybe some pulled pork I have leftover from my last smoke. I didn't use it all in the mac n cheese.


----------



## fowldarr (Jun 12, 2014)

Well they are done now, and mostly eaten, I have a propane cabelas smoker, I used a mix of hickory and cherry (I was out of apple), I have a weber probe that allows me to monitor the IT, but want to upgrade to a maverick or the like, I ran them to 165, pulled them and through them in the oven under the broiler for a few to crisp the bacon.

Without further ado:

Ummm, the picture button disappeared.....


----------



## fowldarr (Jun 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ Jun 12, 2014


----------



## fowldarr (Jun 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ Jun 12, 2014


















image.jpg



__ fowldarr
__ Jun 12, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 12, 2014)

so they look pretty tasty, how were they? ( "mostly eaten" )


----------



## fowldarr (Jun 12, 2014)

They were good. A little too strong of smoke flavor(when paired with the sausage seasoning, pepperoni, etc) . Next time I will probably go straight apple or cherry with no hickory.


----------



## thmoker (Jun 13, 2014)

that looks pretty dang good


----------



## padronman (Jun 14, 2014)

Mighty fine......I NEED to do a FATTY soon.  Will be my first attempt


----------



## fowldarr (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks


----------

